# can pregnancy cause IBS??



## lucylynn (Jul 13, 2003)

I am 29 weeks pregnant with my second child. With my first pregnancy, I had some stomach and bowel problems, but they were manageable and went away after I gave birth. This time I have been sick since I found out I was pregnant--literally at 4 weeks. I am wondering if the hormones of pregnancy can trigger IBS and am worried that this may be the start of a problem that will last after pregnancy. I have found some posts of women who knew they had IBS before they were pregnant--anyone have the reverse? Pregnancy and then IBS??Thank you for any info--as you can tell I am floundering for info here.


----------



## Bathroomqueen (Jun 20, 2003)

Hi there! Unfortunately I am one of the ones who developed IBS AFTER my pregnancy. I'm not sure if it was directly related to the pregnancy because it runs in my family, but I'm sure it caused it to flare up if it was already lingering! I now 12 weeks pregnant with #2 and my IBS has been pretty horrible since I found out I was prego. I don't know if yours is constipation or diarrhea prominent, but you can safely take Immodium and it does help a great deal. If you have constipation, all of the fiber supplements are also very safe. Good luck and I hope we both start feeling better soon, this is the pits!!Angie


----------



## missa3299 (Aug 13, 2001)

Hi Lucy,Well I was watching maternity ward on tv last week and a woman did develope chrons disease during her pregancy. So I would check with a doctor, tell him about your situations, they could just be pregancy issues that are nothing more than gas. However, remember this, allot of IBS suffers have said that Stress will cause a flairup and even the disease. I was diagnosed with it at 17 in 2001 right after the last court date i had with a boy down my street who was harrassing me. So for your health and your future baby, stay strong, do yoga or exercise, and do not eat fatty foods, have veggies to snack on, and eat a little more healthier than usual. But i would still call my doctor you dont want any problems weeks or months away, you want to get the issue fixed at 4 weeks!Also, im a nursing student, if you have any more med questions feel free to ask, il do some research in my computer room and ask other nurses at work since i work at a convalcent home!Feel Better!


----------



## missa3299 (Aug 13, 2001)

Hi Lucy,Well I was watching maternity ward on tv last week and a woman did develope chrons disease during her pregancy. So I would check with a doctor, tell him about your situations, they could just be pregancy issues that are nothing more than gas. However, remember this, allot of IBS suffers have said that Stress will cause a flairup and even the disease. I was diagnosed with it at 17 in 2001 right after the last court date i had with a boy down my street who was harrassing me. So for your health and your future baby, stay strong, do yoga or exercise, and do not eat fatty foods, have veggies to snack on, and eat a little more healthier than usual. But i would still call my doctor you dont want any problems weeks or months away, you want to get the issue fixed at 4 weeks!Also, im a nursing student, if you have any more med questions feel free to ask, il do some research in my computer room and ask other nurses at work since i work at a convalcent home!Message me if you have more questions


----------



## Redmother (Jun 27, 2003)

My IBS didn't become a problem until shortly after the birth of my first child. However the only time I haven't had a problem since it developed is when I'm pregnant. I would guess it depends on the person and the type of symtoms you suffer from.


----------

